# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > ARM >  اصول طراحی مدار الکترونیکی برای استفاده از پردازنده های  ARM

## kernel

خوب 

تا حالا از ARM و لینوکس و ........ گفتیم
اما تا اجراییش نکنین نمیتونین لذت کار با ARM رو بچشین
رو همین حساب یه کتاب درباره اصول طراحی مدار الکترونیکی برای استفاده از پردازنده های بر پایه ARM براتون آپ کردم 

تو این کتاب با نحوه طراحی یک برد ایمن و اصولی برای ARM آشنا می شوید که برای به نتیجه رسیدن کار از مهمترین عوامل می باشد.

Design of an ARM based microcontroller circuit board

----------


## SamaPic

باسلام خدمت دوست عزیز.
دوست من من مدت ها است که با مشکل طراحی مدار مواجهم .و پس از اینکه تمام مراحل را خودم به پایان می رسانم باید آی سی را مطابق موردی که در اینترنت یا از کسی گرفته ام طراحی کنم.بنابراین در صورتی که شما در مورد طراحی مدار (بطور کامل ) مطلبی را دارید ، لطف کنید و بگذارید.
با تشکر .
خدانگهدار.

----------


## kernel

کتاب فوق به طور کامل طراحی مدار برای سیستم های فراکانس بالا را تشریح می کنه

اگه بازم مداری خواستی که نتونستی ازش جواب بگیری  مطرح کن اگه بتونم حتما پاسخ می دم .

در ضمن من بخش Embedded رو هر روز و ایمیلم رو هر چند ساعت چک میکنم .

----------


## AMOTOM

سلام من میخوام روی ARM ویندوز نصب کنم می تونید راهنمایی کنید

----------


## kernel

بهتره بر روی آرم از لینوکس استفاده کنید
ولی اگه خواستین از Windows استفاده کنین لینک های زیر بهتون کمک میکنه :

http://www.windowsfordevices.com/news/NS7358311411.html

http://www.dewantoro.net/search/ARM+...sor+windows+CE

http://www.engadget.com/2009/05/01/a...rm-processors/

----------

